# Cut Top or Cut Bottom?



## JonBoy (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a taper/finisher with a hanging question. I've been doing more hanging lately and it seems that all I have been dealing with are unconventional wall heights. My question is this: Considering that I want my floor to joint span to be about 48" due to my taping tools. On a wall that is 7 ft., should I cut the top piece (3 ft.) then kick up the bottom sheet to meet it? Basically, I've been measuring up 48 1/2" from the floor at the left and right corners of the wall, then making a mark. I then snap a chalk line. Next, I measure down from the ceiling to get the top sheet measurement. Then, I cut the top of the top sheet to the appropriate measurement and hang it. Finally, I kick up the bottom sheet to meet the top sheet. Is this it or is there a better way? Again, think from the perspective of automatic taping tools. 48 inches is a good pivot and tool pressure point.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut the top sheet. Otherwise you have to take your rip off of the bottom of the sheet (a pain in the back), or flip every sheet before you hang it (too much extra work).


----------

